
SOPA/PIPA Explained by sock puppets - zoowar
http://chaoslife.findchaos.com/?p=223
======
willvarfar
I think this is unconvincing and the wrong approach.

You can teach a program to recognise basket balls, faces, kiddie porn etc. You
can (and Google etc do) filter that out.

How do you train a program to recognise copyright infringement? What's its
defining feature? Oh, it looks legit, its indistinguishable? And how do you
prevent punitive malicious take-downs? Oh the bills don't really cover that
bit convincingly?

The moment SOPA/PIPA passes, everyone should file spurious claims against
everybody else, good and bad, and so the Internet collapses.

